# Need experience to remove the A from CPC-A and also experience to get a job



## joeljoash (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello

I am a CPC-A and I am looking for experience that would help me remove the A from CPC-A and also be useful to get a job.

My resume is enclosed

Thanks

John Eapen
(313)505-0340

John Eapen, CPC-A
4801 Aviemore Drive, Sterling Heights, MI 48314. Ph: (586)203-8952 Cell (313)505-0340.
johneapen67@yahoo.co.in


OBJECTIVE

Seeking a suitable career to utilize my educational background and customer service skills.

PROFESSIONAL PROFILE

?	Good knowledge of Microsoft Word, Excel.
?	Good Communication skill, Team work, Result oriented.
?	Gained valuable knowledge of ICD-9 CM, CPT coding, and as well as an understanding of insurance filing procedures for all major insurance companies while at Baker College.
?	Good valuable knowledge of financial accounting upto balance sheet with an experience of 15 years.

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE


H & R Block, Detroit, MI								January 2008 ? March 2008
Tax Associate

H&R Block is one of the world's largest tax services providers, utilizing more than 100,000 highly trained tax professionals and having prepared more than 550 million tax returns worldwide since 1955.
?	In-office, face-to-face tax preparation.

Asia Evangelistic Fellowship, India							September 2002 ? July 2006
Office Manager

Asia Evangelistic Fellowship is a 25 year old registered public charitable trust in Mumbai with a national Board. It is a faith mission committed to minister to the needs among the poor and the oppressed people through counseling, awareness, prayer and sharing the Gospel of Lord Jesus Christ. We have home schools offering informal education and help children with their school studies. We have a school registered in U.P. upto class 8th and some work in Gujarat too. 

?	Making Payments Vouchers.
?	Making Bank Reconciliation Statement.
?	Checking Varanasi School Receipts & Payments.
?	Maintaining Leave Register.
?	Monthly Reports from Evangelist & Teachers.
?	Bi-Monthly Prayer Request.
?	All Bank & Postal works.
?	Salary Payment.
?	Checking of General Ledger.
?	Attending Auditors, Income Tax and Charity Commissioner matters.
?	PT Returns.
?	Reports to Board Members.
o	Receipts & Payments.
o	Foreign Contribution.
o	Investments Details.
o	Budget.
Gospel Literature Service, India						         December 1999 ? March 2002
Manager ? Finance & Accounts

Gospel Literature Service is a 62 year old professional publishing co. having various departments including Production, Marketing, Administration and Finance

?	Sales Report.
?	Handling Main Cash.
?	Checking Payment Bills & Vouchers.
?	Checking Invoices.
?	Issuing Checks.
?	Issuing & Receiving C Forms.
?	Salary Payment.
?	Checking IRC Register.
?	Updating Asset Register.
?	Checking & Merging Branch Accounts.
?	Checking of General Ledger.
?	Tallying actual stock with Computer stock.
?	Updating depreciation register.
?	Attending Auditors, Income Tax officer, Charity Commissioner & Sales Tax officer.
?	Order Processing.
?	Sales Tax Returns.
?	ESIC, PT, PF Returns.
?	Export details report to Reserve Bank of India.
?	Export details report to CAPEXIL.
?	Reports to Trustees.
-	Receipts & Payments.
-	Cash Flow.
-	Foreign Contribution.
-	Investments Details.
-	Statistics.
-	Budget.

Kuber Mutual Benefits Limited, India						 July 1992 ? December 1999
Accountant

Kuber Mutual Benefits Ltd. (KMBL) is a part of Kuber Group Companies. It is a Nidhi Group of Companies. KMBL is a financial company which takes deposits from public and gives them with good interest on maturity. It utilizes the money to give loans to depositors. Kuber Group has many units like Builders, Planters, Exports, Handicrafts, and Finance etc.

?	Collection of cash from all field officers and direct clients.
?	Making vouchers and making payments on maturity.
?	Writing of Cash Book.
?	Data Entry on Computer.
?	Interest and T.D.S. Calculation.
?	Commission Calculation.
?	Making Trial Balance.
?	Making Bank Reconciliation Statement.
?	Submitting Monthly Business Report to head office.
?	Payments and collection of loan from clients.
?	Correspondence with Bank and other branches.
Chunnilal & Co. (CPA Firm), India     		                                                     August 1991 ? Feb.  1992
Audit Assistant

Chunnilal & Co. is a CPA Firm auditing and finalizing financial accounts of many companies.

?	Auditing of Accounts.

ACADEMIC / NON - PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE


Henry Ford Health System, Troy, MI. 						   January 2011 ? Feb.  2011
Student (Externship)

Henry Ford Health System in Troy, MI is a private company categorized under Billing Service.

?	Checking claims of 3rd party.

EDUCATION

?	Associate of Applied Science Degree concentration in Medical Insurance Specialist from Baker College of Clinton Township.
?	Basic taxation course from H&R Block.
?	Diploma in Computer Course from BITS, India.
?	Graduated from Mumbai University, India in Accounting.

RELEVANT COURSEWORK & COMPUTER SKILLS

CPT Coding				ICD-9-CM Coding			Medical Office Procedure

Practice Management			Overview of Medical Insurance	Medical Claims Procedure

Facility Billing			Introduction to Disease		Medical Terminology

Basic Human Anatomy		Microsoft Office Suite		Oral Communication

PROFESSIONAL LICENSE / CERTIFCATIONS

?	Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders. 
?	Certified Professional Coder (A). (Id. No. 01163508)
?	Certification of Basic Life Support & First Aid.

AWARDS & ACTIVITIES

?	Certification of Achievement of H & R Block.
?	Volunteer work at Beaumont Hospital Troy.
?	Volunteer work as an Accountant with St. Thomas Evangelical Church.

REFERENCES

?Sherly Jacob          							    (586)722-4164
?Karen Grimske   Volunteer Services  - Beaumont Hospital Troy (248)964-5025
?Karen Maletzhe  Gift shop Manager  - Beaumont Hospital Troy (248)964-8101


----------

